# Salvaged dump trailer issues



## pkinto (Feb 25, 2014)

I rescued an old dump trailer to modify and refit for a different boat. The original tongue was warped in a few places and the brace that the tongue was bolted to was wrenched backward almost 20 degrees from some insane torque so I had to cut it out and replace it. I'm at the point now where I need to purchase a new piece of steel for the tongue but I've run into an issue where I am not sure how to best continue. As it was a dump trailer it was initially designed to pivot on an axis which is no longer required and there is a bracket that would allow the original tongue to recess into the frame of the trailer. That gap is I think 2 5/8" and to avoid issues I wanted to use a 2" piece of steel to mount my coupler on. Basically where should the tongue be mounted on the trailer, should I cut out a 2" slot in the center of the trailer to mount it in or what? Sound opinions welcome.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you have any pics you can share with us? Might be easier to offer advice if we can see exactly what you're up against.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342855#p342855 said:


> fender66 » Tue Feb 25, 2014 3:08 pm[/url]"]Do you have any pics you can share with us? Might be easier to offer advice if we can see exactly what you're up against.


+1


----------

